# I'm cured, and it's a harsh reality.



## webuybrokengold (Jun 14, 2008)

The only way to beat it is to believe that it doesn't exist

get off the forums, get your nose out of those books, delete all of those self-help mp3's from your HD and explain to your family that the show is over. Stop letting them pity you, asking how you are, giving you those sad looks because they are worried...it just feeds the feeling.

It doesn't exist. Like ghosts, it's just an overactive mind feeding itself lies.

I suffered anxiety all month and the more I talked about it with my friends (all who had believed in it and suffered from it at one point or another themselves...I was away at college) the more that I thought I felt better...and then it really just became an obsession and got worse and worse and worse, until my relationship with my boyfriend was put in jeopardy because I was being so distant and self-obsessed. This isn't a serious medical problem, unless you are ACTUALLY SUFFERING FROM PSYCHOSIS, WHICH YOU ARE NOT. This isn't even a problem.

When I was eight and terrified of ghosts I wouldn't be able to sleep for fear of...seeing one...and then having to believe that they are real and that thinking about them somehow would keep them from appearing. The more I thought about them, the more real they seemed, and the more I real about paranormal events, the stronger the hold that the specters had on me while I sat in my bed. My mother used to tell me about the ghosts that she saw, and I would hate her for it.

This is the same thing. Yes, this is a mental thing, but it is MENTAL HYPOCHONDRIA. This didn't happen to me in high school because I didn't think that it existed. This didn't happen to me in the beginning of college because I didn't think that it existed. It happened to me this Mayterm because two of my best friends suffered from it and my boyfriend's a therapist who said that he had some boughs of anxiety long ago, but not nearly as bad as I had. They all meant well, but their pity, and their worried faces, and the constant talking about it and cures and medications and the months that they spent in their houses because of agoraphobia all fed my fantasy. I don't have a condition. I went home yesterday convinced that I had to protect my family from my condition because my parents didn't believe in it, and I was thinking about breaking up with my boyfriend because I connected him with my anxiety. I wondered why talking to people I didn't know was so comforting....and then my stepmother and my father finally handed me back a solid mind, one that thinks logically and is constructive instead of destructive...they told me that I was thinking about it too much. I was being ridiculous. I was under the influence of others who had not sorted things out for themselves either. I had been spending too much time with my boyfriend, and that's why I felt distant...and we had been talking about it too much.

I don't need to talk about it anymore, except to explain to all of my friends and boyfriend that I don't want to hear about it anymore and I don't want any more attention paid to it. The ghost is dead, put in the place I put it years ago...

think about it. When you thought that nothing was wrong, nothing really was wrong, and when you thought that something was wrong, everything went wrong. You did this because you believed in it. In order to deflate this lie, you have to see it as a lie. There's nothing wrong with you, never was. Stop feeling sorry for yourself, stop thinking about how scary it was, and stop looking things up and surrounding yourself with it. Change your environment, change your perspective, and live in the world with the rest of us.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

As hard as this is going to be to do, I think you are correct!!!!!!!!!!!! I think dwelling on these feelings only fuel them. I hope I can get to the point where you are and stop obsessing about DP/DR. I have been staying very active with friends, work, school etc. and it does help. Thanks for a good post. Terri


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a great post.

Two things though and I dont want to sound negative!

#1 How can you forget it is there, when there are physical debilitating symptoms? Tension Headaches, Baaaaad Brain fog or whatever people call it, if there were no physical aspects to it it would be easier right? Ive had this for over a year now.

#2. What caused your DP? I dont want to just ignore it, as it may come up again, for some reason i think if i can find the cause then at least i can heal myself from it and i can start moving instead of being completely stuck and numb.

Not wanting to be negative its a great post, just wanted your perspective. I also know people are held back by terror/fear so getting out is hard xx


----------

